# congo hair clousers



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

made these using the congo hair from fly tyers dungeon its $1 a pack compared to ep fibers that are 7 bux and is basically similar. here are some in olive/pink/white, and silver/white, and all black. am gonna make more cause I got a few more colors to use. hear this is better than bucktail and has more movement? black clousers work good at imitating small leeches also.


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

How is that material to work with?
The bucktail is a little tricky and I don't have all the tools yet.
What size hooks and what size eyes are you using?
Also do you like leaving the material that far off the hook?


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Lookin good 69!

I'm taking next week off work and thats all I intend to do.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the material is easy to work with. its like ep fibers. hardly any waste. these are size 8 streamer hooks and the eyes are bead chain like the kind that you pull to turn on a lamp. you can tie the length to what ever size u want but you don't wnana go to far cause they could grab at it and miss the hook. in my experience these are ok tho cause the bass or steelies seem to swallow um whole.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet clousers dude. I finally got setup on the GLFF forum...for some reason couldn't get on OGF so I couldn't get the website from your PM


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys on the clousers! no problem bucho! added ya on the forum man! ya noone could get on here earlier. it was messed up. but as a co owner of another forum I understand that it does happen sometimes and the servers go down. gonna try these out tomorrow! also gonna try my purple polar egg sucking leeches I tied up a few weeks back i tried that egg/nymphing stuff all winter with no luck! I am going back to my streamer ways!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice ties! You come a long ways in short time.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

those are pretty nice man, ive recently been tying some clousers and had a few questions. Do u prefer the beadchain heads or the dumbells? Isnt there another fur you can use thats called fish hare or something weird like that? Any help or tips you have is much apprectiated. O and one more thing where do you guys buy most of ur material, im looking for whatevers cheapest including hooks thread...anything...thanks again!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I use plain dumbbell eyes for my clousers. Then I use White-out and a sharpie to color the eyes. I use "Fresh" roadkill :! deer tail for my bucktail. I dry and clean the tail properly and I color it with a sharpie once it's tied. I know I'm cheap.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

hey whatever work right...think ill actually start keeping an eye out for roadkill myself


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

depends how fast ya wants the clouser to sink. where I fish beadchain is good enough to get um down. you can use dumbell eyes tho if ya want. don't know about fish hair.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

ya the guy who teaches me how to tie said the smaller beadchains with like 1720 or 2220 hooks are better for smaller patterns and usually used for trout. he uses Dumbells in deeper water for bigger fish...i guess it really depends on what size fish your going after


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have caught big fish using bead chain before. its don't effect the size of the fish you catch just the deeper you want the fly to go. if the river or lake is say 5-15 feet use real heavy dumbell eyes if its only a river thats like 1 and a half to 4 feet just use beadchain. here is a few pix of fish I caught on bucktail clousers using beadchain eyes basically tied exactly like these except using bucktail instead of congo hair. caught all these fish on red/white clousers and olive/white clousers with beadchain eyes.. also while I am at it just made these. here is some new olive/white congo clousers with green flash lateral lines.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

FA69 - I think you may have to change your handle to "Clouserman". Those are very well done. I am very jealous of that Smallie you're holding. Have you considered wrapping the hook shank with a silver tinsel for a body sparkle, or maybe some red micro-chenille to give it a little red-gill look? I found some micro-chain and I have tied some clousers on size 8 and 10 hooks. Can't wait to try them as a panfish fly or as a dropper. Maybe I'll tie them in front of a larger streamer and it will look like a chase is on.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha! clouserman. I sometimes use krystal flash or flashabou wrapped up the shank and it makes it look great but it usually only lasts one steelie before it comes apart and I got to cut it off so I made these ones with it. wonder if it will make any difference? caught that smallie last spring. wish I would of gotten a closer pic of it.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I have clousers tied in all different types of material using bead chain and dumbell eyes plain and colored I have even trimmed off a little of my wifes golden retriever hair(wife not so happy)and caught fish one thing I have learned with clousers is that less is more I used to tie them pretty bulky and most of your fly shops sell bulky clousers but I seen and interview with the man him self Bob Clouser and he said he ties them using litle hair and that what your looking for is a bait fish image but he also added that even in his shop people wouldn't but the sparce tied ones they wanted bulky flies since I cut back on the amount of hair I pick up more strike with them well thats just my 2 cents  by the way 69 nice looking ties


----------

